# Education and Medical care costs



## girishkumarcs (May 3, 2017)

Hi guys,

I am working on an immigration visa to Australia and my agent tells me that only 489 is possible for me as I am turning 48yrs shortly. That essentially means that, in the first 2 years, I will be staying there without medicare or educational assistance.

My daughter is currently doing Class 12 in Indian curriculum. Appreciate, if some one can please let me have information on the following:

Does Australian schooling have Class 13 as in British education system? If yes, what does it cost annually on an average?
If my daughter is eligible for University (Engineering/Medicine/Architecture/ Veterinary sciences are the subjects she is looking at), then what would be cost of these courses?
What would be a reasonable average medical expenses figure in Australia?
Many thanks in advance,
Best Regards,
Girish.


----------



## tijanaoc (Mar 13, 2017)

I can only answer your first question.
Year 12 is the final year of high school in Australia. After that it's university or further education.


----------

